
Why Michael Dell Is Still No Steve Jobs  - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/2/why_dell_is_no_apple_aapl
======
corentin
I actually liked the video. Dell is selling lots of cheap computers to
schools, governments, big and small companies; it doesn't have to be trendy.

------
alaskamiller
that was so lame. olivia munn is no top caliber talent either. where did they
dredge this up? are only the good writers on strike? how do i sign up to get
contracts for producing these turds?

~~~
rms
<http://jobs.alleyinsider.com/>

I bet programming pays more though.

